# Exotic Pets Assignment



## Catticus (Oct 28, 2009)

I've been looking all over the internet and in different forums for hours now and i can't find the information i need.
CITES website is just confusing! So i thought i would ask for help here! 

I've got this from a website "to avoid legalities against the export of CITES listed species such as Green Tree Pythons" 
i tried looking into the species and see what's legal/illegal surrounding them but i couldn't and it's better if i don't copy word for word so i don't want to use Green Tree Pythons. And since then I've tried to find another species.

My eyes are shutting so i can't imagine this made any sense.
Thank you


----------



## kristaily (Aug 29, 2009)

???? What is the assignment?

Very confused!??


----------



## GlasgowGecko (Feb 23, 2008)

Hey,

It would certainly help people answer your question if there was a question! I suspect (but of course this may not be correct) that you are looking for other CITES listed species. I would recommend you take a look at species from the genus Phelsuma (or pretty much any species from Madagascar), they have CITES II status, and as such have restricted movement (and in some cases a complete export ban).

If you can add a better description of what you are looking for, I am confident someone will be able to help you.

Andy


----------



## Catticus (Oct 28, 2009)

I wish i could edit that post! Sorry about that, reading it back i don't understand it myself. Another question now though and i don't want to start a new thread so see if anyone reads this.

I need to;
Provide a minimum of 2 examples where current legislation has been effective in ensuring that exotic animal welfare standards are met. 

So i'm trying to find cases where the DWA act has been neglected. Does anyone know any official websites where i can find this information?


----------



## Natrix (Dec 9, 2006)

Catticus said:


> I wish i could edit that post! Sorry about that, reading it back i don't understand it myself. Another question now though and i don't want to start a new thread so see if anyone reads this.
> 
> I need to;
> Provide a minimum of 2 examples where current legislation has been effective in ensuring that exotic animal welfare standards are met. ?


You won't find any examples of current legislation specifically ensuring that exotic animal welfare standards are met. This is because the new Animal Welfare legislation is aimed at ALL animals equally and doesn't have special bits for individual groups. The best I reckon you can do is quote the five freedoms.



Catticus said:


> So i'm trying to find cases where the DWA act has been neglected. Does anyone know any official websites where i can find this information?


 Not sure I understand! Are you looking at the DWA as a regulation for exotics?
The DWA controls the keeping of Dangerous wild animals. That doesn't mean they have to be exotic animals. 

Natrix


----------

